# I need your advice/info/stories. Help me decide if I'm pregnant.



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

Um...if I'm pregnant, then it had to happen during a romp a week ago Saturday. I'm wondering if it's possible that I could be experiencing pregnancy symptoms so soon. I didn't consider that I could be pregnant until yesterday when I had several waves of feeling nauseated in addition to having a hyper-sensitive nose.

Anyone care to share any advice/info/stories? Is it possible that I am pregnant?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I suppose it's theoretically possible- I personally never noticed any pg signs until AF was a couple of weeks late (but then maybe I was ignoring the signs because I didnt' want to see them?







)


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that would be very early to feel symptoms but maybe not out of the realm of possiblity.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Ohhhh the smell thing started for me about a week after I ovulated this time. Be interesting to watch this thread.


----------



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

ugh...the waiting game is no fun.







:


----------



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jörð* 
Ohhhh the smell thing started for me about a week after I ovulated this time. Be interesting to watch this thread.









i changed the furbaby's litter box on Wednesday and came close to vomiting. well, i didn't have a 'nose' issue the first time around, nor did i really have morning sickness. that's why it's like a giant light bulb went off yesterday.


----------



## Shelsi (Apr 4, 2005)

Well if theoretically you are pregnant you would have had to ovulated last weekend as well. Which would mean you are at most 7 days past ovulation and the fertilized egg wouldn't even have implanted in your uterus yet. At 7 dpo your body is always assuming pregnancy during every cycle...basically waiting to see if a fertilized egg will implant in the uterine lining. I would say that the only way you would have pregnancy symptoms this early is if you just had super duper intuition and your mind was feeding off that.

Unfortunately, it's prob the flu that's been going around instead.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LLobsterTV* 
i changed the furbaby's litter box on Wednesday and came close to vomiting. well, i didn't have a 'nose' issue the first time around, nor did i really have morning sickness. that's why it's like a giant light bulb went off yesterday.

This was my first clue during my first pregnancy....going in the same room as the litter box made me feel like vomiting. Also I was INCREDIBLY tired.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Implantation can happen earlier than 7 dpo. Those numbers are an average.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

My understanding is that implantation occurs between 6 and 12 days post ovulation (or around that). I definitely felt something about one week after ovulation. I was at the zoo with a friend and her little boy and I felt funny, kind of tired and winded and dizzy. I had to sit down and rest and I told her how I was feeling, and she said "Maybe you are pregnant."
I got to call her up 9 weeks later and tell her she was right.


----------



## Oceanjones (Mar 11, 2007)

It's possible. Those are always the first things that clue me intoo. That and being super tired.

I also get the super smell ability right before I get sick too.

You could have ovulated right before your romp. Did you try to figure out how long after you last cycle you DTD?

Is this a good thing or an inopportune time? Should we be sending you baby dust?


----------



## Mommabean (Sep 10, 2006)

Well I would say I am about as sure for you as I am for myself









I am officially 2 and a half weeks late.
I have been more tired than EVER. even napping during the boys' naptime and actually falling asleep without a sleeping pill for the first times in MONTHS!
I have had no other 'symptoms' other than well cramps. I have these weird sensations of cramping or i call it 'stretching' pains in my uterus and stomach..or sometimes sides...these same cramps helped me know i was pregnant with number 2 and dh thought i was crazy...i felt ONE of these cramps and looked at him and said "crap i think i'm pregnant."

He only thought I was still joking since I had played a pratical joke on him for his birthday (that is ON april fool's) with a fake positive test and all just a week prior..but nope two days later the home test confirmed i was pregnant and my joke was no longer funny.

I am just going to wait for February 21st to test myself (it's our wedding anniversary ..poor dh i'm so kind to him)...plus that will be the day i should start every month.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

With DD I had a strong sense of smell starting about 8 DPO, even before I got a positive test.


----------



## Mrs.Bufford (May 30, 2007)

I just knew. No warning symptoms or anything, I just had a gut feeling about 4 days later that I was pregnant. And I was.


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

With ds2 I had implantation at 5dpo. I know because I was charting, and I had a dip that day...I got a BFP 4 days later at 9dpo. And my dates were spot on.

Soooo with that said, I started feeling dizzy, nauseated, etc. before I got my BFP which was obviously really early.

Good luck to you!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I had signs at 7 days past ovulation, and a very faintly positive test at 9 days past ovulation.

it's possible. but it's also possible you had some bad food or something


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmm, it sounds possible. I didn't have those symptoms so soon, but I recall just one week after conception (of course I didn't know it yet) feeling...a way I'd never felt before. Like something was happening, but it was more of a psychological thing. I've never felt that before or since. I think sometimes your body can just _know_.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Totally possible. My boobs were sore a few days after conceiving (like 5-6 days) with all three pregnancies.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I also get symptoms before my period is due. The last two pregs I've gotten a + 5 days before my period was due using regular pg test not the early ones.

I start feeling off very early and I would guess about a week or so after becoming pregnant. I get horrid morning sickness though (hyperemesis).

Good luck being pregnant or not which ever you are hoping for!


----------



## mothertoall (Dec 30, 2005)

I got breast soreness and some cramping about 7 to 10 after my ovulation.
edited to say , I've had "that feeling" with every pregnancy since my second.......like I just know.


----------



## newmommy27 (Apr 22, 2005)

I knew with my son before we got out of bed....it was mind blowing sex and intuitively I just knew...I actually think my dh did as well he rolled over to me and said so you think we are pregnant...we were

with this baby it was a bit different...we got pregnant the night of my closest friends wedding (we had both indulged a bit more then we normally would) By the end of that first week my sense of smell was super strong and I knew that my LO would soon be a big brother


----------



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm not sure what i want, but i really do think i am preggers.

my period is irregular, so there's no telling when i was ovulating. i can't describe what's going on with my nose, but my smell is so spot-on it's driving me crazy. when would be a wise time to buy a test so i'm not throwing away my money? *gulp*


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

There are tests that are accurate up to 5 days BEFORE your period. So, if you can guess when your period would normally come, count 5 days before that and test then. But, make sure you buy the right test.
Or, you could go get a blood test and say that your periods are irregular so you don't know when your period should have come.


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

My boobs/nipples were sore within a week of both pregnancies.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LLobsterTV* 
i'm not sure what i want, but i really do think i am preggers.

my period is irregular, so there's no telling when i was ovulating. i can't describe what's going on with my nose, but my smell is so spot-on it's driving me crazy. when would be a wise time to buy a test so i'm not throwing away my money? *gulp*

The most accurate tests are supposed to be good from 12DPO- and if you are pg then the earliest you could have O'd would be last Saturday- so I wouldn't suggest you POAS before Thursday the 7th. If you can hold out a few more days, you have a better chance of an accurate test.


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

My best friend gets pregnancy symptoms 3 days after implantation. She is currently pregnant and babe implanted around 4 dpo. She started feeling nauseous a week after ovulating. So it is possible.


----------



## ~Nikki~ (Aug 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Totally possible. My boobs were sore a few days after conceiving (like 5-6 days) with all three pregnancies.

I had the same thing. I also just felt....different. And quite tired. But the thing that drove me into the drug store to get a test with each of my pregnancies, was the tender breasts.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know about 1 wk post-hts pregnant with DS by 2 or 3 wks, and it wasn't cause' I was super naucious (sp?) or anything - I just knew. So, I think its totally possible


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

OK, this may sound nuts... but do you sing? Like in the car even? My earliest sign with this pregnancy was my voice cracking. At 4 DPO I had to take a road trip by myself and I passed a lot of the time in the car singing. My voice was cracking like an 11 yr old boy and I couldn't figure out what was wrong with me. It wasn't even until a few weeks later after the BFP that I remembered it. Progesterone (I think) makes me able to sing higher - I remembered that from my first pregnancy.

My other earliest symptoms are tiredness and zero motivation to clean the house.







The more physical stuff (nausea, smells, sensitive boobs) doesn't kick in for me until about 6 weeks, 5 at the earliest.


----------

